# Open Tunings and Popular Songs.



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey, 


I wrote an article on my blog about open and alternate tunings and songs that use them. 
I think it's an important topic to discuss. Have a read, let me know what you think. 

The Top 12 Best Guitar Tunings Of All Time | The Complete Guitar


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Not seeing DADGAD . Jimmy Page liked to use it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2018)

Robot tuners are a great way to explore the different tunings and easily incorporate them into a live show with only one guitar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting choices for "Top 12". I use about half a dozen tunings, but only 3 that you listed. 

My list would include Open D, Open D minor, DADGAD, and Double Drop D.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I would have included Open E (Duane Allman), DADGAD, Drop E (Steve Earle), Open F#m (Albert Collins).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That was a great article. Seemed to sway towards the Heavier genres in Rock. Perfect. Glad that Opeth was mentioned. Akerfeldt uses a lot of different tunings in his work. You'd have to know your shit to play with that guy.

@CompleteGuitar ....You're going to want to change your spelling for the Frank Gambale section.

It should read "Frank Gambale Tuning" instead of Frank Gamble Tunning..


----------



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> That was a great article. Seemed to sway towards the Heavier genres in Rock. Perfect. Glad that Opeth was mentioned. Akerfeldt uses a lot of different tunings in his work. You'd have to know your shit to play with that guy.
> 
> @CompleteGuitar ....You're going to want to change your spelling for the Frank Gambale section.
> 
> It should read "Frank Gambale Tuning" instead of Frank Gamble Tunning..



Right. Thanks for catching that. Ya I found allot of the alt tunings are played in the heavier stuff.


----------



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> I would have included Open E (Duane Allman), DADGAD, Drop E (Steve Earle), Open F#m (Albert Collins).


Nice. Perhaps I'll include that update. There hundreds man.


----------



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

bw66 said:


> Interesting choices for "Top 12". I use about half a dozen tunings, but only 3 that you listed.
> 
> My list would include Open D, Open D minor, DADGAD, and Double Drop D.


Thanks man. Ya there are way more i could add in an update.


----------



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

CompleteGuitar said:


> Nice. Perhaps I'll include that update. There hundreds man.





Dorian2 said:


> That was a great article. Seemed to sway towards the Heavier genres in Rock. Perfect. Glad that Opeth was mentioned. Akerfeldt uses a lot of different tunings in his work. You'd have to know your shit to play with that guy.
> 
> @CompleteGuitar ....You're going to want to change your spelling for the Frank Gambale section.
> 
> It should read "Frank Gambale Tuning" instead of Frank Gamble Tunning..


Glad you liked the article. Cheers man


----------



## CompleteGuitar (Sep 25, 2018)

Distortion said:


> Not seeing DADGAD . Jimmy Page liked to use it.


I actually added that to my article. I knew Page played kashmir with it but didn't know it was the Celtic tuning. Did a bit more research on it. Cheers thanks


----------

